# Killington Tuesday  11-8



## powhunter (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful day at brother K today.  Quite a few skiers and riders today.  Bay 1 was full and almost bay 2.  Saw a lot of out of state plates, even some from Maine :wink:   Met up with Reefer and his friend Chris...Did a few Rime laps Then proceeded to Do a bunch of laps on Upper East fall...Nice zipperline!!  Thanks Killington for leaving that ungroomed!!  Always fun skiing with you guys!!!

Took a few pics but because of the sun they basically sucked.  Heres one of Reefer on E-Fall







Hiking that stairway at the end of the day really sucked, but it was still a great day!!

Steveo


----------



## dawn-ski (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for the pic,was there yesterday,bluebird morning,left when the clouds rolled in.


----------



## reefer (Nov 8, 2011)

*Love it!*

Got the FixxxxxxxxRx!
Great Day at K. Not the epicness of last week I’m sure but excellent for Nov. 8. If you are on the fence for Wednesday….go.
 Dragged DoubleEject with me and skied from 11:30-3:30 under mostly sunny skies and temperatures in the 50’s - more like mid-march conditions.
Met up with Powhunter and his friend Mike for most of the afternoon. Good times were had……great to ski with you again Steve!
Kudo’s to Killington for opening - and the stairway to heaven. Obviously a genius move because there were plenty of people there for a Tuesday.
Kudos for having food, drink and porta-potties if needed at the base of the triple on weekdays even though I didn’t utilize them.
And very special thank you a million times for leaving East Fall un-groomed. That really made our day!
And thanks to skiersleft and Mr. Phantom for keeping us posted with the reports.

where's the snow?





DoubleEject on summit





sweet morning/afternoon!





looking up EF





looking down EF





DoubleEject on EF





top of triple





top of EF





liftline





powhunter, DoubleEject, Mike





the new bar. looks pretty close to Superstar to me. should be a sweet viewing section in the spring. get er' done boys........................


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks sweet guys!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 8, 2011)

Sweet! Hopefully they leave East Fall up for Friday! Would be nice to have a banging bump option for the weekend crowd.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 8, 2011)

reefer said:


> And thanks to skiersleft and Mr. Phantom for keeping us posted with the reports.



You're welcome! Sick report. I'll be there next week midweek. Let me know if you will be there and we'll hook up!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like it softened up nicely.  Cheap beers make it easy.

RACK IT!


----------



## ozzy (Nov 9, 2011)

Bummer. Wish I checked this board before this. Skied 2-3:30 yesterday and lower east glade was schweet. That line on skiers left was fun as hell for Nov 8.
Didn't see you guys either. Guess we had oposite runs


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn...upper East Fall looks good. Gotta get it together soon!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Damn...upper East Fall looks good. Gotta get it together soon!



You and me both, that looks like fun!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 11, 2011)

That's still good looking snow cover compared with everyone else....


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm heading up to VT this weekend for some brewery touring on saturday.  May have to swing by Kton on Sunday and throw in a few turns.  Would be kind of dumb not to since I'll be right there.  Anyone have pics of the park they set up?  Any jumps or just jibs?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 16, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> I'm heading up to VT this weekend for some brewery touring on saturday.  May have to swing by Kton on Sunday and throw in a few turns.  Would be kind of dumb not to since I'll be right there.  Anyone have pics of the park they set up?  Any jumps or just jibs?


Check the web cam its setup on the park.


----------

